# Are you watering yet?



## FoldsPocketAces (Mar 16, 2019)

I'm here in SoCal, temps are 48-79 range (lows and highs), and just fired the sprinklers up today due to some rain we were getting here and there.

How about you guys?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

In Texas I am. I test soil for regularly for moisture. I water at a rate of 1 inch per week from irrigation or rain. Started watering late march.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

I've been watering for a few weeks here in Texas.


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

Southern NM, you bet I am! I never really stopped. Once a week throughout winter and increased a couple weeks ago. Gonna be 95 today!


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Central Ca. Watered today since we won't get any rain this week. 80's the past couple days. Not too long on the water but enough to give in a drink.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> Central Ca. Watered today since we won't get any rain this week. 80's the past couple days. Not too long on the water but enough to give in a drink.


I scalped, dethatched, starter fert on March 30th, so I have been watering more than I would have the last week.


----------



## FoldsPocketAces (Mar 16, 2019)

wafflesngravy said:


> Southern NM, you bet I am! I never really stopped. Once a week throughout winter and increased a couple weeks ago. Gonna be 95 today!


Jesus, I thought we had it bad with 83 yesterday!


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Trippel24 said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > Central Ca. Watered today since we won't get any rain this week. 80's the past couple days. Not too long on the water but enough to give in a drink.
> ...


I'm jealous! I'm 9 months pregnant so I can't get out there and do too much right now. It needs a good scalping but my husband cut it pretty low so that should be good enough for now. Are you still using the bio stimulant pack? I have a bag of milorganite that I plan to put down (let's be real, I'm making my husband do it) but I wasn't sure if it was the right time.


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

FoldsPocketAces said:


> wafflesngravy said:
> 
> 
> > Southern NM, you bet I am! I never really stopped. Once a week throughout winter and increased a couple weeks ago. Gonna be 95 today!
> ...


This is a bit warm for this time of year, it's going to cool off toward the end of the week. 70s yay! By mid summer don't come here tho! Pretty common to be in triple digits for a month straight. Those months are brutal on the yards.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> Trippel24 said:
> 
> 
> > Bermuda_Newbie said:
> ...


Slow release fert won't be as effective as starter fert. Yes, I used the bio stim pack when I scalped. I scalped to just under 1/2 inch. I bought 9-9-9 with 11% iron from Ewing. Would recommend that over milo right now.


----------



## mantnyh (Aug 12, 2018)

In middle TN and don't typically start watering until May. Even then it is very little.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

I got the sprinklers going today because of this thread. It was supposed to have rained all last weekend but it didn't...


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> Trippel24 said:
> 
> 
> > Bermuda_Newbie said:
> ...


You're in the home stretch. Congratulations! I'm sure in a couple months you'll be mowing with that baby strapped to your back.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I never stopped


----------



## BadDad (Mar 13, 2019)

Been pretty wet here in Tennessee valley... but I have been watering (maybe 3 times) when it hasn't rained enough to keep my clay from dusty brick since a little over a month ago.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Not just yet here in north Texas....


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I ran each zone for a few minutes to make sure everything was working properly after sitting all winter. I've only ran it one time since then and that was just to water in the pre emergent.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Not yet I'm in Central Louisiana. I'm hoping to hold off on watering to at least late May early June


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Not just yet here in north Texas....


2nd this. I've ran it one time when i noticed some surface cracks starting to develop and to water in some product. Luckily we've been getting rain that's been covering our watering needs.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Central AL here. I watered in some AS I put out a few weeks ago, but I haven't really needed any water yet. We've been getting pretty steady rain for months now.


----------



## futuradesign (Jul 3, 2018)

Since I overseeded with PRG, I never really stopped; however, I just let my Rachio figure out the soil moisture content. It runs when it needs to with the intelligent watering schedule.


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

@futuradesign

I just looked up that rachio. Pretty cool! I wasnt aware of it til now. Which gen do u have? Do u let it water what it thinks it should or do u run your own schedule? Curious if that feature is gimmicky or not.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

wafflesngravy said:


> @futuradesign
> 
> I just looked up that rachio. Pretty cool! I wasnt aware of it til now. Which gen do u have? Do u let it water what it thinks it should or do u run your own schedule? Curious if that feature is gimmicky or not.


I'll second that! I'm intrigued too.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

lucas287 said:


> wafflesngravy said:
> 
> 
> > @futuradesign
> ...


There's a thread about this under either irrigation or equipment. There's a number of us with the Rachio. It has pros and cons. I'd link to the threads but I don't know how.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Heck no....I've still got crawfish building chimney's in my yard cause the water table's so high. 
And it's only rained 1" in the last month!


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Haven't turned mine on. We've had tons of winter rain, and regular over the last couple of weeks. The Rachio 3 is coming in today. Hope it will help lower my water bill. My neighbors was cut about 35% when he installed it. We're not in city limits in my neighborhood. Bare usage in the winter runs $110.00. I'm embarrassed to say what it runs in the summer even after I had a meter placed on the irrigation so I wasn't charged for sewer on that water. But I will say I hope this controller will pay for itself in one summer.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> lucas287 said:
> 
> 
> > wafflesngravy said:
> ...


Rachio Gen 2 Review

Rachio Announces Gen3 HW

How to link a website


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

@J_nick

Thanks! I found some of those and have been reading up on it.


----------



## futuradesign (Jul 3, 2018)

wafflesngravy said:


> @futuradesign
> 
> I just looked up that rachio. Pretty cool! I wasnt aware of it til now. Which gen do u have? Do u let it water what it thinks it should or do u run your own schedule? Curious if that feature is gimmicky


 I have the Rachio 3. You can program attributes to your irrigation system like irrigation spray head type, soil type, sun exposure, slope, crop coefficient, allowed depletion, root depth, and nozzle inches per hour.

What's cool are all these variables are run against their algorithm along with local weather to determine the soil moisture and requirements. I especially like the soak & spray, where it will turn on for 5 minutes, let it soak for 5 minutes and repeat until the requirements are met. This produces less run off and allows better saturation.


----------

